Ask HN: How do you go about setting realistic project deadlines for yourself? - z0a
======
exolymph
1) guess how long it'll take by intuition

2) double that amount of time

------
WalterSear
Practice and experience.

In other words, make more deadlines, record and reveiw them until you get a
better feel, and start noticing patterns.

